# Learning to play guitar



## MarioBrotha (Apr 9, 2010)

I've started playing guitar a few months ago, and I got a acoustic and electric guitar. I am EXTREMELY noobish at it, so I was wondering who would like to tell me some easy music so I can start practicing.

Songs I can play so you know what level I'm on:
Californication by red hot chili peppers
Paint it black by rolling stones
The intro to Sweet child o mine


----------



## Joktan (Apr 9, 2010)

halo 2 theme [email protected] www.chordie.com.its really easy but sounds hard.fun to play.i have been playing for 3 years ands its one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## _Burai_ (Apr 11, 2010)

Well you could tell is your favorite band? Well try MK Ultra by Muse since you have an electric. Heh I started a few months ago too


----------



## Domination (Apr 11, 2010)

Smoke on the Water.

The simplest riff I have ever heard from a Hard Rock band.


----------



## MarioBrotha (Apr 11, 2010)

Joktan said:
			
		

> halo 2 theme [email protected] www.chordie.com.its really easy but sounds hard.fun to play.i have been playing for 3 years ands its one of my favorite things to do.


Can you post a direct link to the song? when I search for "halo 2 theme song" there are no results.

PharaosVizer, I really dont know where to get EASY theme songs. They seem kinda hard



Ima try MK Ultra. Wish me luck!


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 13, 2010)

The first half of One by Metallica is pretty easy. Back in Black is also pretty simple but it can kinda be a bit tedious with timing.


----------



## monkeymen987 (Apr 13, 2010)

i would suggest songs with easy chord progression..

play songs that you listen to everyday so you can get a feel of what it is supposed to sound like..

Still Alive by jonathan coulton. that helped me with my chord progressions


----------



## Cermage (Apr 13, 2010)

wild thing by the troggs is always something pretty easy iirc its just a mixture of a, d, e chords. 
the intro to smells like teen spirit is pretty easy if you can get power chords down. 
a fair few ac/dc songs are simple power chord progressions 
Time of your life by greenday uses a few easy chords (G, Cmin, Emin and D from memory) 
Blister in the sun by the violent femmes is quite easy if you can get the timing down.


----------



## guitarlover (Apr 13, 2010)

I am still learning how to play guitar when i perfect a track i will post it.


----------



## monkeymen987 (Apr 13, 2010)

you want a REALLY easy song with EASY chord progression?

ALL blink 182 songs. specially All the small things


----------



## GolenSun550 (Apr 15, 2010)

Men playing guitar is attractive to girls ,right?


----------



## alukadoo (Apr 17, 2010)

I never want to learn a musical instrument


----------



## xguyx (Apr 18, 2010)

Well, you could just learn how to read chords and music. Learning that early makes everything else a breeze. Get a theory book or something. And from my experience, don't use tabs. They may seem cool, but they are a bad addiction.


----------



## Demonbart (Apr 23, 2010)

Domination said:
			
		

> Smoke on the Water.
> 
> The simplest riff I have ever heard from a Hard Rock band.


This. And Dragonforce


----------



## chriso (Apr 23, 2010)

Nirvana's Nevermind album is very easy to learn and is in standard tuning for the most part. Same with In Utero album but you'd have to tune a half step down to drop C#. Deftones songs are almost all bar chords in D or C# as well.

Edit - If you need a good tab site, google Ultimate Guitar.


----------



## Klightx15 (Apr 26, 2010)

Arsis - The Face of my Innocence is a pretty good starter song 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not that difficult. it didnt take that long for me to learn. practice practice practice


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 26, 2010)

What you should do is play some classical songs first (as in: 18th century stuff), then only once you can play a lot of them (like 1000 or something), you should start playing more recent songs, it'll be way easier cause you'll already have a lot of experience. It's what I did anyway, and what I'm still busy doing (even though I should practice more because I practice once a week at most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------

